# Brake caliper paint...where to find?



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Im looking to paint my callipers on my car...i have used Hammerite in the past but it just does not produce that OEM look. There is a paint kit in U.S called G2 that will give you similar sort of effect...my question what can i use that i can buy in U.K that will give me that O.E.M look. Ideally without removing the brakes off the car :thumb:

Few potots of that sort of finish im after...


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been doing the mrs' brakes this week. I'm using a can of hycote caliper paint from my local motorspares shop. Was just under a tenner for the can which has more than enough for four calipers.

It's a very fine misty spray though so would need a lot of careful masking up to do on the car, and needs building up with very light coats.

The key to a smooth professional finish is in the prep, they need to be smooth and clean to start with otherwise you'll never get an amazing finish.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry to hijack thread, this is something I'm interested in. I've done a little reading/research on the Internet...

Can anybody recommend a good make that's forgiving to the user for brush application? 

In some guides clear coat is used and in others it isn't? Is this dependant on the paint used?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

For the type of finish in those pics you are going to have to remove the calipers, sand and clean them (a lot) then prime and spray them. It's all about the prep work.

Halfords sell their own brand caliper specific paint in brush and spray form.

You can also get the Foliatec kits from Euro Car Parts, they are a bit pricey (about £28ish) but they contain everything you need for the job, two pack paint, brake cleaner, even a brush and a pair of gloves.

I used the Foliatec kit last time and it gave a good result, but it takes quite a few coats and dries slow, so if you want to do front and back you need to beg, borrow or steal enough axle stands so you can do them all at the same time. I only had one pair so did the fronts first but by the time I came to do the backs the paint was set in the tin.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Some I did a couple of years back using the hycote paint I mentioned above.

























I used a vht clear on top on those. In hindsight I should have just left them the solid red as the clear cracked for some reason.

The weekend just gone I did the cast single piston calipers on the other halfs car. The fronts were removed and done off the car as I was rebuilding them with new Pistons and seals. The rears I removed the pads, removed the carrier, but left the caliper itself still attached to the hose and crudely masked it so I could just paint the front facing sections you can actually see. Probably looks a bit rubbish from under the car, but as its not a concours or show car I wasn't that fussed about the bits you can't normally see.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Apparently this company are quite good, I have used them for other paints but not calliper paint.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAKE-CAL...hash=item53f6471a45:m:m18Zbu0-2j5qBatk1cVuv1g


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Harry_p said:


>


Exactly what I did, pads out and paint what you see. Had the wheels off last week for a full clean and seal and still looks good after about 18 months, as you say, unless you get right in to the wheel arch, you'd never know.

I have those exact same valve caps BTW, well, I do tonight, never know if I will still have them in the morning.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Harry_p said:


> Some I did a couple of years back using the hycote paint I mentioned above.


Looks amazing for a rattle can! it looks almost like my bike callipers that i have had powder-coated...im considering etch primer spray with colour matched paint same as my car and 2K clear on top.

Couple of pics of my powder-coated HD calipers...ideally thats what i would like to do, but don't really want to remove the calipers and do the whole rebuild procedure.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

MDC250 said:


> Sorry to hijack thread, this is something I'm interested in. I've done a little reading/research on the Internet...
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good make that's forgiving to the user for brush application?
> 
> In some guides clear coat is used and in others it isn't? Is this dependant on the paint used?


Hammerite smooth has always worked well for me:thumb:

Chris


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Hammerite smooth has always worked well for me:thumb:
> 
> Chris


I have used hammerite on my previous cars...only problem after about 12 months it starts to look a bit old and also without the gloss it just seems to look dirty all the time, unless its possible to do 2k clear over hammerite ?


----------

